# Schwarz Ork



## Orcwarrior (19. März 2007)

Hi!

Mache mal ein thema auf für allle Schwarzorks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mir 100% sicher das ich nen Schwarzork will gg wenn ich das Intro seh won War dann ert recht, und die Bilder hehe die haun mich um, wäre die perfekte Figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich möchte mal wissen wieviele auch einen Schwarzork nehmen, dann können wa gleich mal ein Schwarzork Disskussionsforum machen ehhehe gibt das Spiel zwar noch net aber egal, vorfreude machts auch.

Dann fang ich ma an, ich hoff, bin ja WoW Spieler, dasss der Schwarzork net so ein typischer DefTank wird. Beim Krieger in WoW steht oder stand auch immer so nettes drinnen, dass er ja sooo viel aushaltet und der Schutzschild der anderen Klassen ist, dass er auch viel schaden machen kann und ein mächtiger Kämpfer ist.
Ich hoff ma das es, was ich über den Schwoazoac gg gelesen hab,auch stimmen mag. Und dass er auch wirklich immer schwärzer wird und grimmiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  freuue mich shcon auf meinen Schwarzork, der name alleine bringt mich zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dann ihr Schwarzorks, wa müssen uns verbünden und unsere anderen Orks und die kleinenr Orkmadengoblins zu einem Waaaagh zusammenrufen! Weil wia sind da Bossä! Wia sind da gröstän und da bösstän! Alle Maann mir naaach!

Gezeichnet, ein zukünfiger Schwarzork


----------



## sybarith (20. März 2007)

was soll ein schwarzork sonst sein, als ein def tank? das steht doch genau in seiner beschreibung.

sicher wird man mit dem schwarzork auch damage machen können, aber das soll jede rasse in WAR machen können, weil praktisch jede klasse eine art hybrid sein soll. die hauptaufgabe des schwarzorks, wird das tanken sein.


----------



## PJK (20. März 2007)

Hi ihr schwarzen Orcse!
ich mach mir auch auf jedenfall nen großn schwarz Orc um da kleine Gobbos(Goblins) herum zu schupsn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ sybarith ich habe gehört das Schwarz Orcs eher off tanks sind und nicht wie z.b. bei den Zwergen die Eisenbrecher def tanks.
Selbst wenn meine Aussage falsch wäre..es wäre aufjedenfall näher an der Geschichte dran, denn Orcs sind zum moschen gebohren und nicht dazu verdammt sich hinter einem großen Schild zu verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe mal, dass das so ist wie ich es eben gerade beschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

wir seh'n uns aufn Schlachtfeld ihr Stumpenz(Zwerge)!

gez
     ebenfalls ein zukünftiger Schwarzork


----------



## Orcwarrior (20. März 2007)

Hey, jo das hoff ich auch so. Wia sind zum moshen geborän! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die können übrigens auch 2 h tragen, da is ein Bild auf der homepage bei den Schwarzorks, da tragt er so ein 2 h altmetall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarzorks an die Macht!


----------



## sybarith (21. März 2007)

@PJK: die klassenbeschreibung spricht bisher von einem def tank



> Der Schwarzork ist der defensive Nahkämpfer der Grünhäute. Bewaffnet und gerüstet, um mitten im Gemetzel als Krieger oder schwerer Nahkämpfer zu streiten, vereint der Schwarzork physische Härte mit einem skrupellosen Kampfstil und wird so zum Antrieb eines jeden Kampfverbandes. Mit Spalta und Schild in den Händen kann er sich jedem Gegner entgegenstellen. Er kämpft mit allem was ihm irgendwie in die Finger kommt.
> 
> Als Kämpfer an vorderster Front ist der Schwarzork gut gerüstet, um den Angriffen seiner Feinde zu widerstehen. Ein Schild, seine Rüstung und eine beträchtliche Konstitution schützen ihn im Kampf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kartoffel (21. März 2007)

jo große Splata sind dann schätzungsweise 2hand Eisenklupen zum kämpfen ^^


----------



## Orcwarrior (21. März 2007)

@ sabyrith

ich glaub du willst das die Schwarzorks nur defensiv sind oda? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haste Angst vor unserär Macht !

Steht auch noch das sie ihre gegner niederschlagen und zertrampeln gg

lg a Schwoazoark


----------



## sybarith (21. März 2007)

> ch glaub du willst das die Schwarzorks nur defensiv sind oda? biggrin.gif haste Angst vor unserär Macht !



ähm, ja...

ich will garnichts, ich gebe nur wieder was bis jetzt an informationen bekannt ist. und danach hat jede rasse einen def. tank. bei den zwergen der eisenbrecher, beim imperium der ritter vom sonnenorden, beim chaos der auserwählte und bei den orks der schwarzork. dazu scheint jedes volk noch eine recht offensive nahkampfklasse zu haben. das scheint sich durch alle völker zu ziehen, naja mal abwarten was bei den delfen raus kommt.

mir ist es gal was der schwarzork wird, ich werde sowieso nicht gegen ihn antreten, weil ich entweder chaos oder dunkelelfin spielen werde.


----------



## Orcwarrior (27. März 2007)

Also das is die Karrieren bezeichnung des Schwarzorks, schaut doch einfach nach hier auf buffed....



"Nu denn, was da Jungz manchma brauchn is nen Kumpel da einsteckn und austeiln kann! Sie brauchn nen Kumpel mit zwei mächtig'n Hauas! Sie brauchen nen Schwarzork!”  

- Grumlok, Ork-Waaaghboss über Strategien.  

"Je größa da Ork, desto stärka da Ork. Je stärka da Ork is', desto eher issa da Boss. Kein Wunda, das da Schwarzorkz imma da Bosse sin'!"  

- Splinta, ein Goblin des Stammes der Blutsonnjungz


Bewaffnet und gerüstet, um mitten im Gemetzel als Krieger oder schwerer Nahkämpfer zu streiten, vereint der Schwarzork physische Härte mit einem skrupellosen schlägerischen Kampfstil und wird so zum Herzen eines jeden Kampfverbandes. Mit Spalta und Schild in den Händen kann er sich unerschütterlich jedem Gegner entgegenstellen. Seine einzigartigen Kampfmethoden machen ihn mit bloßen Fäusten genauso tödlich, wie mit diesen Werkzeugen. Er wirft einen zu Boden, damit man nicht zurückschlagen kann, und tritt dann zu, solange man am Boden liegt. Es gibt keine Ehre unter Grünhäuten und so etwas wie einen fairen Kampf gibt es nicht – und genau so liebt er es! 

Die Spezialität des Schwarzorks
Der Kampfstil eines Schwarzorks lässt sich am besten als Schlägerei beschreiben. Er greift mit allem an, was ihm zur Verfügung steht – Fäuste, Füße, Ellbogen, Schultern und verschiedene andere spitze Dinge, unter denen man auf alle Fälle Waffen erwähnen sollte. Seine unterschiedlichen Angriffe sollen seine Gegner erschüttern, verwirren oder auf andere Weise unschädlich machen. Zudem macht jeder dieser Zustände das Ziel noch verwundbarer für weitere Bestrafungen und Angriffe, die zusätzliche Effekte, abhängig vom Zustand des Opfers, hervorrufen. Der Schwarzork verwendet diese Werkzeuge mit der Philosophie, dass ein guter Angriff die beste Verteidigung darstellt. 

Als ein Schwarzork spielen
Für einen Schwarzork besteht der Kampf darin, einzelne Feinde anzugreifen und im Zweikampf zu besiegen, während er das Feuer ihrer Verbündeten erlöschen lässt. Als Kämpfer an vorderster Front ist der Schwarzork gut gerüstet, um den Angriffen seiner Feinde zu widerstehen, da er durch einen Schild, seine Rüstung und eine beträchtliche Konstitution geschützt wird. Seine größte Stärke liegt aber in seiner Fähigkeit, seine Hauptgegner mit erschütternden Schlägen und unerwarteten Angriffen auszuschalten. Danach kann er die geschaffenen Lücken nutzen, um die Möglichkeit seines Gegners, zurückzuschlagen, weiter einzuschränken. 

Vollständig in schwere Rüstung gehüllt (mit vielen Stacheln)

Große und sehr schwere Schilde (auch mit vielen Stacheln) 
Spalta und große Spalta (natürlich mit spitzen Dingern darauf)


@ sybarith

Woher hastn du den Satz 



sybarith schrieb:


> Der Schwarzork ist der defensive Nahkämpfer der Grünhäute.



Das haste doch erfunden.... spiel lieber einen Magier der von 100 km aus einen 100000000 Schaden Feuerball abschiesst, und triffst halt einen Schwarzork und glaubst halt das der n Defensifer Krieger ist, Solange ich das net mit Link kriege kann ich dazuschreiben,  Klassenbeschreibung Magier: Ist sekündaär Schadensmacher und primär ein Tank der einen Energieschild produziert....

Da hast dir nun selbner ein Ei gelegt gl und hf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ps: Steht da irgendwas von defensiv? Nur weil er ein Schild haben kann.... er kann aber auch 2 h haben! Also isses sicher ein 2 schneidiges Schwert, simma doch alle zufrieden, Schwarzork entspricht Tank der Grünhäute und genauso schwerer Nahkämpfer.... die Priester können ja auch heilen und Nahkämpfen.... und sind auch keine Heiler.... sondern heilende Nahkämpfer, die auf Damage und Heilen ihre Punkte setzen können, das hab ich in nem Forum hier gelesen, von War sucht doch einfach

Ps: Steht da irgendwas von defensiv? Nur weil er ein Schild haben kann.... er kann aber auch 2 h haben! Also isses sicher ein 2 schneidiges Schwert, simma doch alle zufrieden, Schwarzork entspricht Tank der Grünhäute und genauso schwerer Nahkämpfer.... die Priester können ja auch heilen und Nahkämpfen.... und sind auch keine Heiler.... sondern heilende Nahkämpfer, die auf Damage und Heilen ihre Punkte setzen können, das hab ich in nem Forum hier gelesen, von War sucht doch einfach


----------



## sybarith (27. März 2007)

du kannst da gerne von der seite hier zitieren wie du willst.

meine infos stammen von onlinewelten, von den leuten die schon die alpha version angespielt haben und erfahrungen mit den orks sammeln konnten.
zudem ist man dort in sachen infos besser beraten.
http://war.onlinewelten.com/articles,id61,4,berufe.html


zudem wurde von mythic in diversen interviews bestätigt. das orks, zwerge, imperium sowie chaos.

einen off dank/DD bekommen werden 
zwerge: hammerträger
orks: der spalta
imperium: sigmarpriester
chaos: chaos barbar

dazu bekommt jedes volk noch einen def tank:
zwerge: eisenbrecher
orks: schwarzork
imperium: ritter der gleissenden sonne
chaos: auserwählter


dazu kommt noch für jedes volk eine fernkampf DD klasse und eine klasse deren primärgebiet support ist.


und bei orks und wzergen konnte man das spieltechnisch sogar schon auf der GC06 antesten, wo sich das auch bestätigt hat. auf der role play convention wird man das selbe schema bei imperium und chaos sehen können. 



> Ps: Steht da irgendwas von defensiv? Nur weil er ein Schild haben kann.... er kann aber auch 2 h haben! Also isses sicher ein 2 schneidiges Schwert, simma doch alle zufrieden, Schwarzork entspricht Tank der Grünhäute und genauso schwerer Nahkämpfe


das primärgebiet des schwarzorks ist trotzdem das tanken, weil kein anderer ork eine so schwere rüstung tragen kann.
ich habe auch nie behauptet das der schwarzork keinen damage machen kann, den das wird jede/r klaffe/beruf bei war machen können. nur ist der schwarzork primär ein tank. sonst wäre der spalta als klasse ja überflüssig.



> Das haste doch erfunden.... spiel lieber einen Magier der von 100 km aus einen 100000000 Schaden Feuerball abschiesst, und triffst halt einen Schwarzork und glaubst halt das der n Defensifer Krieger ist, Solange ich das net mit Link kriege kann ich dazuschreiben, Klassenbeschreibung Magier: Ist sekündaär Schadensmacher und primär ein Tank der einen Energieschild produziert....


bevor du son nen unsinn schreibst, würde ich mich mal weitergehend informieren. und mal über den tellerand schauen, buffed.de ist nun mal nicht DIE informationsquelle in sachen WAR, auch wenn sie sich immer mehr verbessern. schau in andere foren, wo viel mehr interviews der designer zusammen getragen sind, oder wo leute unterwegs sind die schon die erste verison von WAR angespielt haben.


----------



## Kartoffel (27. März 2007)

yo oder bei Youtube einfach mal Warhammer Online eingeben da kommen sehr viele äußerst informative Videos die eine Menge deiner Fragen klären sollten...Thoa hat hier ja schon mit die besten Videos in nem Sticky gepostet


----------



## Orcwarrior (27. März 2007)

Dann war es einfach: es is ein Missverständnis!

Def Tank is für mich wie in WoW ein lvl 70 Tank der Schaden macht, dass er gegen lvl 60 Caster gewinnt grad mal. Aber man dürfte das ja nicht vergleichen oda? Also isses ein Tank der net wie im WoW Def Tank ist. Lassen wir es so und dass da Schwarzork am ehesten die Rolle vom Tank bekommt is klar, er is ja der Grösste unter der Grünhäuten, wie es dann im Spiel aussehen wird, mit Schaden machne, werden wa eh sehn, es steht aber auch, dass der Schwarzork seine Spezialität das 1 v 1 ist. Also beim WoW Def Tank is seine Spezialität eigentlich nur Aggro ziehen und halten. 

Warten wa es ab streiten wa danach weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und den link schau ich mir gleich ma an


----------



## Kartoffel (27. März 2007)

die spezialität vom Krieger ist 1vs1 zeig mir mal nen Krieger der Gruppenaggro länger hält gegen bombende Magier als die dauer seines massentaunts ist


----------



## Gulashka (27. März 2007)

Bin selber bei Wow Krieger und finde es total langweilig deff geskillt zu sein...
Man kann halt 0 im Pvp Bereich machen und auch total wenig im Farm Bereich...
Es is halt nur so dass Krieger automatisch Tanks sind, fände es besser wenn Krieger Dmg Dealer wären, und nicht einfach nur die Gruppe beschützen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wenn Schwarzorks sowas wie Off Tanks sind, aber "mehr" ( sind ja andere Dmg Werte) Dmg machen würden , würde ich mir 100%ig einen machen, aber wenn sie auch zum tanken geeignet sind, dann lass ich die Finger davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffe die Warhammer Leute werden darauf keinen Deff Tank machen, mal schaun
mfG Gulashka


----------



## Orcwarrior (27. März 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> die spezialität vom Krieger ist 1vs1 zeig mir mal nen Krieger der Gruppenaggro länger hält gegen bombende Magier als die dauer seines massentaunts ist




was? es steht so dass die Spezialität eines Schwarzork der Zweikampf ist... lies doch selber....


----------



## sybarith (27. März 2007)

@Gulashka: du scheinst dich bis jetzt garnicht über WAR informiert zu haben. bei WAR wird jede klasse schaden machen können. auch werden tanks im pvp nicht so sinnfrei sein wie bei WoW. das zeigt alleine schon die möglichkeit body blocks an engstellen zu setzen oder den aggro des gegners ständig auf sich zu ziehen. auch wird ein schwarzork nicht nur defensive skills haben, warum habe ich ja schon gesagt.

wenn du einen reinen krieger willst der im nahkampf damage macht kannst du einen spalta ork spielen. den genau dafür ist diese klasse da.


----------



## Orcwarrior (28. März 2007)

@ Sybarith 

Also das mitn Spalta, dass er eine reine Nahkampfschadensklasse ist stimmt sicher....

Aber für mich kommt der Schwarzork deshalb in Frage, weil er eben ein Schwarzork ist und kein normaler Ork.... und Schwarzorks sind grösser und stärker STEHT IN DER BESCHREIBUNG, deshalb mache ich mir keinen Spalta. Genauso könnte ich einem Sigmarpriester raten, wenn er net der Heiler werden will, dann mach dir halt einen Magier. 
Spalta und Schwarzorks sehen unterschiedlich aus und sind unterschiedlich, net so wie der Hammerträger und der Tank von den Zwergen. Da merkt man sicher net so sehr den Unterschied, wenn ein Zwerg schwere Rüssi tragen kann oder nur mittlere.... abe  vllt is das auch nur Meine Sicht da ich ja auf Orks abziele, und Zwerge mir absolut egal sind, was sie können und was net, oder ob da n Unterschied ist....

Also zum Thema Schwarzork: 

1.  "Nu denn, was da Jungz manchma brauchn is nen Kumpel da einsteckn und austeiln kann! Sie brauchn nen Kumpel mit zwei mächtig'n Hauas! Sie brauchen nen Schwarzork!” 

Kommentar: Das is eine Beschreibung, die auf den Schwarzork stimmen soll. Und da steht er kann einstecken, was die These, dass er ein "typischer Tank" ist bestätigt, aber er kann auch austeilen, das heisst auch dass er "Schaden verursachen" kann! Also ist er kein typischer schei**kartengezogener dre**s WoW Def Tank (sry, aber der Vergleich regt mich schon auf). Ein WoW Def Tank (auch ein Offensiv talentgesetzter Krieger ist ein Tank, ja!!!!) ist ein mist, ausser in der Gruppe, alleine is er aufgeschmissen, ob er einen Heilpriester besiegen würde im 1 v 1 ? Wohl kaum, also isser noch schlimmer als die.... 

2.  "Je größa da Ork, desto stärka da Ork. Je stärka da Ork is', desto eher issa da Boss. Kein Wunda, das da Schwarzorkz imma da Bosse sin'!" 

Kommentar: Also wenn er der Boss aller Grünhäute ist, und gleichzeitig eine Niete im 1 v 1, dann is er warum der Boss????  Also werden Schwarzorks auch im 1 v 1 gut sein müssen! Sonst is die Aussage, die ja offensichtlich von den Spielemachern (Myth.) zur Karrierenbeschreibung heranngezogen wurde völliger Unsinn, und müsste geändert werden in Schwarzorks sind die Boxsäcke der Grünhäute.  

3.  "Der Kampfstil eines Schwarzorks lässt sich am besten als Schlägerei beschreiben."

Kommentar: Also da steht doch dass er nicht nur hinter dem Plattendingsa steht, also seinem Schild! Wäre er ein Ork wenn er sich verstekcen würde? Nö, alle die Orks kennen, wissen das. 

4.  "Seine größte Stärke liegt aber in seiner Fähigkeit, seine Hauptgegner mit erschütternden Schlägen und unerwarteten Angriffen auszuschalten."

Kommentar: Das heisst für mich, dass er die anderen Klassen, die sicher mehr Schaden machen können als er, davon abhalten kann, Schaden zu verursachen. Dann is die These, dass "er kan Schaden mocht der scheiss Schwarzork" insofern richtig, jedoch fehlt die Fortsetzung das er auch die Schadensmachenden Klassen mit "seinan beschissanan Fähigkeiten davo ohoitn kau an dreck schodn zu mochn...."

5.  "Er wird immer in der Lage sein, einen in einen Kampf zu verwickeln, wodurch es kaum Sinn macht, ihn zu umgehen .... wenn man seine Fähigkeiten kennt – besonders die mehrfachen Angriffe, die er in einer Folge ausführen kann .......

Kommentar: ALso mehrfache ANGRIFFE kann er machen, also kann er doch was machen, und net nur Schildschlagen und Schildblocken und ausweichen und parieren und ich lauf weg *heul*

6.  "Das Aussehen eines Schwarzorks" 

Vollständig in schwere Rüstung gehüllt (mit vielen Stacheln)
Große und sehr schwere Schilde (auch mit vielen Stacheln) 
Spalta und große Spalta (natürlich mit spitzen Dingern darauf)


Kommentar: grosse Spaltas, also 2handwaffen???? In der Rassenbeschreibung is ein Bild von einem Ork, der eine 2hand Waffe hat. Und das Bild is beim Schwarzork in der Karrierenbeschreibung dabei. ALso is das ein Schwarzork mit 2handwaffe oder ein Spalta auf der falschen Seite? Na ich erkenn es net genau, aber ich glaub es is ein Schwarzork.



Schlusswort bzw eigene Meinung:

Also ich sage, der War Tank unterscheidet sich von einem WoW Tank. Und einen Deftank in War wird es nur insofern geben, wenn er seine ganzen "Talentpunkte" so verteilt. Wie eben auch in WoW. Und das wird eben dann sein wenn er in einer Gruppe spielen möchte. Und da er auch anscheinden 2hand Waffen tragen kann, und die Tatsache dass er ein Ork ist und "Orks zum moshen geboren" sind, meine ich, 
dass man auch Schaden machen kann mit ihm (auch nicht zu vergleichen mit dem OffKrieger/Tank im WoW). 



PS:  Dies sind meine Kommentare zu den Informationen die hier auf Buffed stehen, oder auf der offiziellen Mythics Seite oder auf anderen Fanseiten.... oder in dem Gameplay Videos vom Schwarzork (siehe oben der link von war.onlinewelten.....) 
dies ist nicht unbedingt die Meinung der Spielemacher bzw das wahre Bild eines Schwarzorks. Ich habe lediglich versucht meine Eindrücke von dem Schwarzork, der mich am meisten begeistert (ohne Schwarzorks fehlt einfach was!), hier darzugeben und meine persönliche Meinung dazu, dass der Schwarzork der "typische Tank" sein wird, die ich nur mit dem "typischen Tank" von WoW vergleichen kann, da ich nur dieses Mmorph kenne, so wie sicher die meisten (!!!!), ist, dass ich dann War nicht spielen werde.
Denn WoW hat den Krieger den ich mir vorgestellt habe, nämlich einen Nahkämpfer der wie "Conan der Barbar (Schwarzenegger)" total cool zum Spielen ist, sowas von vergeigt. Sie sehen zwar so aus wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, aber: sie können ja "ohne heiler" nix. 
Und welcher a) Heiler is so ein armer Typ und heilt nen Krieger, der auch nur irgendein Onlinespieler ist und den er net kennt, damit der alle umhaut? Und das immer ???? Und b) welcher Krieger hat denn schon immer einen Heiler an der Backe? Sprich muss ich farmen gehn um nen Heiler zu bezahlen....
Nur die, die sich persönlich kennen! Internet Bekanntschaften halten meiner Mwinung nach nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema !!
Kein Durchschnittsspieler heilt einen Krieger in WoW. Da es aber trotz eines Mmorph ein Computergame (und das wird es immer sein) ist, kann man davon ausgehen, das jeder Spass am spielen haben will, und auch solo Spass am spielen haben will, was heisst dass er andere Spiele töten kann. Wenss da draussen wirklich Leute gibt die über das Internet in einem Rollenspiel andere fremde Spieler beschützen wolen oder heilen wollen, dann würd ich euch per Post gern ne Knarre mit ner Kugel schicken. (nicht ernst gemeint, soll nur meine negative Einstellung zum Ausdruck bringen....) 
Da alle Produkte in unserer heutigen Zeit darauf aus sind, eine möglichst groooooooooosse Breite an Konsumenten zu begeistern, was oft zu qualitätsverlust führt, wird es sicher net so sein, dass War den gleichen Fehler macht wie WoW und das meiste Gameplay
auf "entwederGruppeoderdeinCharacteristscheisse" setzt. 
Sicher ist PvP "Gruppen gegen Gruppen", aber wie oft kommt es vor das einer einem gegenübersteht und es kommt zum 1 v 1 ? 

Meine Bitte: wenn jemand von dem "typischen Tank" spricht, bitte dazu zu erwähnen, was er damit meint, ich habe auch schon von Kommentaren gelesen, die gemeint haben, in anderen Spielen ist ein Tank im PvP und vor allem in 1 v 1 unbesiegbar!!!! Kann nicht WoW sein, war es auch net, kenne diese Spiele net.

Lg Orcwarrior

Alle die meinen, ein Schwarzork kann nich moshn, hat noch nie nen Schwarzork geshähän! Und die, die einen gesähän ham, ham nie wiedaaaa was geseäähään! Alles klaaä! Is doch logisch Mann!!!!

*moshmoshmoshmosh*


----------



## sybarith (28. März 2007)

> Spalta und Schwarzorks sehen unterschiedlich aus und sind unterschiedlich, net so wie der Hammerträger und der Tank von den Zwergen. Da merkt man sicher net so sehr den Unterschied, wenn ein Zwerg schwere Rüssi tragen kann oder nur mittlere..



das ist doch unfug, warum sollte der untershcied bei den orks größer sien als bei den zwergen? 
bei den orks ist es doch das selbe, tanks haben ne schwere rüstung die DD haben eine mittlere.



zum keine ahnung wievielten mal, jede klasse in WAR kann schaden machen, also wird auch der schwarzork schaden machen können. nur hat das auch niemand bestritten, also warum reitest du ständig darauf rum?

der schwarzork ist der ork mit der besten rstung und des besten verteidigungsfertigkeiten, ergo ist er der tank der orks.

nur wenn ich leiber viele gegner umnieten möchte und weniger den gegner von den eigenen stoffis abbringen will, ist der schwarzork nicht die richtige klasse. dein vergleich mit:



> Aber für mich kommt der Schwarzork deshalb in Frage, weil er eben ein Schwarzork ist und kein normaler Ork.... und Schwarzorks sind grösser und stärker STEHT IN DER BESCHREIBUNG, deshalb mache ich mir keinen Spalta. Genauso könnte ich einem Sigmarpriester raten, wenn er net der Heiler werden will, dann mach dir halt einen Magier.


ist daneben gegriffen. wenn jemand nicht hjeien will und lieber mehr offensive spielen will, wird der sigmarprister nicht unbedingt das richte für ihn sien, weil er schließlich auch die gruppe unterstützen und heilen soll. 
und wenn man einen ork spielen will der in erster linie schaden macht ist der schwarzork auch nicht die richtige wahl.



> Ich habe lediglich versucht meine Eindrücke von dem Schwarzork, der mich am meisten begeistert (ohne Schwarzorks fehlt einfach was!), hier darzugeben und meine persönliche Meinung dazu, dass der Schwarzork der "typische Tank" sein wird, die ich nur mit dem "typischen Tank" von WoW vergleichen kann


und hier beginnt der fehler, warum hörst du nicht endlich auch WoW mit WAR zu vergleichen, das spielprinzip und vorallem der pvp aufbau beider spiele sind vollkommen unterschiedlich, auch die einsatzgebiete der klassen sind andere, vorallem weil man auch vollkommen andere rahmenbedingungen hat. schau dir z.B. die krieger bei guild wars an, die sind z.B. beides DD´s und tanks. die lassen sich noch am ehesten mit einem schwarzork vergleichen. wobei dieser vergleich auch wieder mächtig hinkt.




> Wenss da draussen wirklich Leute gibt die über das Internet in einem Rollenspiel andere fremde Spieler beschützen wolen oder heilen wollen, dann würd ich euch per Post gern ne Knarre mit ner Kugel schicken. (nicht ernst gemeint, soll nur meine negative Einstellung zum Ausdruck bringen....)


damit machst du dich lächerlich? nicht jeder will nur offensiv spielen, es gibt leute denen macht teamplay spass und die spielen gerne den supporter (ja man kann auch spass habe ohne direkt an kills beteiligt zu sein, vielleicht wirst du das auch irgendwann einmal erleben), ich spiele auch gerne buffer und, schick mir ne knarre, es macht spass. es gibt schließlich MMO´s wo man als buffer und heiler denken muß und nicht wie bei WoW nur sinnlos die selbe taste drückt. es gibt sogar spiele wo heiler eine der am schwersten zu spielenden klassen sind. und nicht so dumpf wie irgendwelche hau drauf krieger.


----------



## Orcwarrior (28. März 2007)

Internetstreitigkeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle die es vertehn wollen, lesens nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schwarzork: Tank = ok 

Schwarzork: Deftank = Antwort nicht mehr jugendfrei 

A fragt warum? 
B antwortet, weil Deftank von Warcraft stammt. Und Deftanks scheisse sind.

A fragt warum?
B antwortet, darum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Orcwarrior und ein zukünftiger Schwarzork (- Tank) der im 1 v 1 alle anderen Klassen besiegen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrox_CH (29. März 2007)

Ich war am anfang auch skeptisch.. weil im wow ein deff tank gegen einen mage... Oo... lächerlich... BàM und du bist weg.

Ich habe mal auf einer Seite gelsen von W.A.R dass ein Deff Tank nun wirklich mit Schaden umgehen kann, und nicht ein mage kommen kann und dich einfach weg nukt.

Es müsste z.B erst eine andere Klasse den Tank verfluchen oder weis ned was, damit er mageanfällig wird, oder so in dem stiel.

Aber da W.A.R auf PvP ausgelegt ist, wird der Deff Tank wohl auch dort seine Rolle übernhemen könne. Ich frag mich nur wie sie das mit dem Tanken realisieren wollen. Warum sollten alle auf mich gehen, wenn sie eh wiessen das ich ned down gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für mich war klar das isch Schwarz Ork spiele, als ich gelesen habe dass sie bis zu 3 Metern gross werden und immer wie dunkler.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (29. März 2007)

warum sie dich nicht einfach umgehen?

ganz einach... wenn nen schwarzork ignoriert wird wird er noch stärker und durch die kolisionsabfrage kann man mit schwarzorks nen wegverbauen so das sie sich auf dich konzentrieren müssen, war schon bei Guildwars so und da hats super geklappt


----------



## Orcwarrior (29. März 2007)

Hey Atrox sei mir net böse, hab in deinem andern Post was böses gschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo ich hoff auch mal dass ein Schwarzork Tank was ordentliches aushält, denn gegen zauberer war ein Defensiver Tank gleich schnell im Arsch wie ein Offensiver in Warcraft hehehehe

Wenn der Schwoazoak viel aushältmacht das auch spass, auch wenn er dann net so viel aSchaden macht, is doch klar, aber er hat dafür noch Fähigkeiten womit er das Schadenmachen anderer klassen verhindern kann gg

Zb PACKEN, da packt er die LEutz und hält se fest und kann draufmoshen hähä

ngut sind wa wieder ein Schwarzork mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orcwarrior der Schwarzork !


----------



## Melrakal (30. März 2007)

Orcwarrior, ich rate dir einfach mal, ein wenig sachlicher zu schreiben und nicht Dinge in Texte reinzuinterpretieren, die du scheinbar nicht wirklich verstanden hast.

Ich weiss nicht wie alt du bist... aber dein ganzes Auftreten hier zeugt nicht gerade davon, dass du dazu in der Lage bist, auf sachlicher Ebene zu argumentieren... Dein Beispiel mit der "Knarre" bestätigt mich dabei nur... und sollte eigentlich mit ner Strafe belegt werden... (Ein "Ban" wäre dafür in Foren, wo ich normal unterwegs bin... das mindeste...)

Wie sybarith mehrfach geschrieben hat, wird jede Rasse 4 Klassen haben, die sich in der selben Form bei jeder Rasse wiederfinden.

Es ist toll dass du dich so für den Schwarzork stark machst... aber die Realität sieht nunmal größtenteils anders aus... als das was du scheinbar von dem Charakter erwartest.

Der Schwarzork ist im Grunde ein Spalta (wird aber wohl weniger Schaden austeilen, sonst würde ja niemand mehr Spalza spielen) mit zusätzlichen Verteidigungsfertigkeiten, die sowohl ihm als auch der Gruppe helfen, sowie mit einer besseren Rüstung ausgestattet. So und nicht anders wird es sein, sieh das bitte endlich ein...

so.. mein Wort zum Wochenende...

Und bitte Orcwarrior... hör auf in anderen Threads deinen zusammenhanglosen Müll zu posten, sonst hagelts Beschwerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke

(Und komm mir nicht mit "Ihr seht das alles viel zu ernst, das ist nur ein SPIEL!"... Es ist ein Spiel, richtig. Aber hier befindest du dich nicht im Spiel, hier befindest du dich in einem Forum, wo nicht jeder die Zeit hat, ständig irgendwelchen sinnlosen Kram lesen zu müssen, der absolut nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Schreib sachlich was du willst... und verschon uns mit deinem Ork-Sprech... und achte auf die Rechtschreibung...)


----------



## Orcwarrior (2. April 2007)

Das ist doch nur ein Spiel! Kein Grund fremde Leute zu beleidigen....

Und lies den Text doch mal genauer, echt, da steht bei der Knarre noch was in der Klammer dabei....

Internetforen.... Da werden die Patienten zu den Ärzten und die Gesunden zu den Patienten!

Ich bin da Schwarzork und ich mosh da dein Schädl kapputt!

Da einzigä

Schwarzork

Ps: Schnall doch mal folgendes: Ich hab meine Meinung gepostet, und das zeigt sich in dem "Kommentar" Dingsda....  naja im Internet werd ich gern zum Patienten gg


----------



## sybarith (2. April 2007)

man kann seine meinung auch vernünftig posten und nicht wie ein 3 jähriges kind, darum geht es. und wenn man sich deine posts durchliest, kommt man schnell zu dem schluss, das man mit dir keine vernünftige diskusion führen kann.


----------



## Orcwarrior (2. April 2007)

Jojo im Internet werden die fetten die schönsten und die Kinder die Erwachsenen und umgekehrt.

und im Internet bin ich halt für dich ein Kind

Orcwarrior

*Regenschirmaufspann gegen den Hagel*

*Orksprache Sprech*

Ich mosh euch 2 dad Hirn raus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jojo im Internet werden die fetten die schönsten und die Kinder die Erwachsenen und umgekehrt.

und im Internet bin ich halt für dich ein Kind

Orcwarrior

*Regenschirmaufspann gegen den Hagel*

*Orksprache Sprech*

Ich mosh euch 2 dad Hirn raus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sybarith (2. April 2007)

wenn du im real live auch so bist, bist du für mich genauso so ein kind. es geht hier nicht um das verdrehen von dingen, sondern darum wie man sich gitb. und wenn du dich wie ein kleinkind benimmt, braucht man sich nun mal nicht wundern, wenn andere einen für ein kleinkind halten.

und deine kommentare werden auch nur immer idiotischer. wird echt zeit das ein mod mal richtig eingreift.


----------



## Roran (4. April 2007)

Orcwarrior schrieb:


> Jojo im Internet werden die fetten die schönsten und die Kinder die Erwachsenen und umgekehrt.
> 
> und im Internet bin ich halt für dich ein Kind
> 
> ...


Könnt Ihr euch bitte zusammen reißen ?
Hier im BUFFED.DE Forum ist weder FLAME noch LAMEN erwünscht,
und es wird von jedem im Forum erwartet,
das jeder sich an die Netikette hällt.

Sonst könnte es zu einer Verwarnung oder im extrem Fall sogar eine Sperrung kommen.


Also achtet auf die art und weise wie ihr hier schreibt.


----------



## Sumoikashi (23. Mai 2007)

Ich habe im Internet ein Liste mit den Skills der Schwarz Orks gefunden und auch zum Spalta. Vielleicht hilft das ja beim Klären der Probleme und kann hier einige Thesen bestätigen und andere entkärften. 

*>>> Skill-Liste des Schwarzorks und Spalta zusammengefasst <<<*

Hab da auch noch ein paar Auszüge:

*Voll in da Nüsse*
Aktionspunkte: 90
Reichweite: 0-10 Fuß
ABSCHLUSSANGRIFF: Verursacht wenig Schaden.
Falls er nach einer Kombination genutzt wird, wird Euer Ziel zusätzlich 2 Sekunden lang Niedergeschlagen.

*Ich hab's drauf!*
Moral: 100%
ABSCHLUSSANGRIFF: Verursacht starken Schaden an Eurem Ziel.
Nach einer Kombination ausgeführt, werden alle Feinde innerhalb von 30 Fuß um Euer Ziel für 10 Sekunden verwirrt: die Aufbauzeiten ihrer Fähigkeiten steigen um drei Sekunden.

*Macht mich saua*
Taktikfelder: 1
Jeder Schaden, den Ihr verursacht, wird erhöht, wenn ihr verletzt werdet. Euer Schaden erhöht sich um 10%, wenn Ihr unter 75% Eurer maximalen Lebenspunkte seid, um 15& wenn Ihr unter 50% seid und um 25% sobald Ihr unter 25% seid

Mehr findet ihr unter dem angegebenen Link.


----------



## Axen (20. Juni 2007)

Hi,

also weil der Schwarzork ja nicht wirklich fürs dmg machen gescahffen ist, wird so wie ich das verstanden habe seine hauptaufgabe sein wege zu versperren und zu shcaun das wie gegnerischen meeles nicht an die freundlichen caster rankommen, aber wennd as so sein sollte wie will der schwarzork dann pvp-punkte sammeln oder weiß einer dafür schon ne regel?

außerdem gibt es in War auch so 5er inis oder sowas in der art?

mfg


----------



## Madedman (26. Juni 2007)

Ich denk Schwarzorks werden auch schaden machen können vielleicht nicht so viel wie andere klassen aber vergleichsweise mehr als der deff tank in wow


----------



## Barret (28. Juni 2007)

Mythic muss das ja so einigermaßen hinbekommen das jede Klasse so bissle DMG im RvR machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madedman (28. Juni 2007)

Kann nur zustimmen Barret


----------



## Gradius@PTR (31. Juli 2007)

is des net andersrum das der normale Ork-Spalta der Tank is und der Schwarzork der Off-Tank?


----------



## Zauma (2. August 2007)

Nein, der Spalta ist Damage Dealer und der Schwarzork ist der Tank. Sowas wie Deff-Tanks und Off-Tanks gibt es möglicherweise über die Skilloptionen des Schwarzorks, aber es wird sicher nicht mit WoW vergleichbar, da nur tanken zu können sicher keine Option in WAR wird.


----------



## Warriors of the world (3. August 2007)

wir dürfen war nicht immer mit wow vergleichen da es ganz anders aufgebaut ist es wird zawtr so etwas wie def tank oder off tank geben aber eben nicht wie in wow 
auserdem streitet euch doch nicht was am orc gut ist 
der zwerg zerschmettert euch eh den schädel ;-)


----------



## ImreNagy (9. August 2007)

Axen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also weil der Schwarzork ja nicht wirklich fürs dmg machen gescahffen ist, wird so wie ich das verstanden habe seine hauptaufgabe sein wege zu versperren und zu shcaun das wie gegnerischen meeles nicht an die freundlichen caster rankommen, aber wennd as so sein sollte wie will der schwarzork dann pvp-punkte sammeln oder weiß einer dafür schon ne regel?
> 
> ...



Ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass es ähnlich wie in DAoC gelöst wird, also dass die Punkte, die du im PvP bekommst ähnlich wie die EP im PvE gerecht auf die Gruppe aufgeteilt werden. Schließlich ist nicht jeder Chara der Oberdamagedealer, kann die Gruppe dafür aber anderweitig unterstützen (Heilung, Caster schützen, etc.).

Generell scheint sich das PvP sehr stark an DAoC zu orientieren, schließlich gibt es laut Sterni ja auch wieder 10x10 "Reichsränge". Find ich persönlich gut, das PvP von DAoC ist meiner Ansicht nach nahe an der Perfektion.

Instanzen an sich wird es auch in WAR geben. Allerdings sind diese wohl nicht auf eine Gruppe beschränkt (1 Gruppe = 6 Spieler afaik), sondern nach aktuellen Schätzungen auf 6 Gruppen, also 36 Spieler.
Mit einer Ausnahme: Stadtkämpfe, die (leider) auch instanziert ablaufen werden wohl ein sehr viel höheres Limit haben. 



> Kämpfe im kleinen Rahmen sind aufregend, aber wir streben eine Erfahrung an, die so überwältigend ist wie die Zerstörung der Hauptstadt einer Nation.
> Das klingt wie eine sehr vage Antwort. Es ist eine sehr vage Antwort, weil wir immer noch am Design sind und noch nicht begonnen haben, die Kampfbegegnungen aufzubauen. Wir wollen Hunderte von Spielern, die sich gegenseitig umbringen, während die Schreie der Sterbenden die Luft erfüllen. Wir wollen Massaker, Plünderungen und Blutrausch! Wir wollen sehen, wie Armeen zusammenprallen, und nicht, wie Gruppen eine höfliche Meinungsverschiedenheit haben!


Quelle

Zum Thema Schwarzork = Deftank.
Nach der Definition Deftank = Tank mit Schild und schwerer Rüssi ist der Schwarzork definitiv ein Deftank, schließlich ist er wohl der einzige Ork, der überhaupt ein Schild tragen kann. Dass man das nicht mit dem WoW-Krieger vergleichen darf, wurde nun oft genug gesagt. Aber ich denke, früher oder später wird es dennoch auch in WAR, genauso wie in WoW oder DAoC darauf hinauslaufen, dass ein Tank mit Schild dieses auch gefälligst zu skillen hat, um weiterhin in Gruppe genommen zu werden. 
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass Mythic ihre Ankündigung "WAR" machen, und diese klassische Rollenverteilung stark überarbeiten, so dass ein Nahkämpfer mit Schild eben nicht mehr DER Gruppenchara ist, während ein Nahkämpfer mit 2h-Waffe sehen kann, wo er bleibt. Aber gerade in diesem Punkt habe ich starke Zweifel, schließlich ist dies auch stark von den Spielern selbst abhängig.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (10. August 2007)

achso thx :-)


----------



## Nhu (13. Oktober 2007)

WAR's Endgame wird ja zum grössten Teil aus RvR bestehen. Da wird bestimmt niemand (oder fast niemand) einen Def-Tank spielen wollen, wär ja Unsinn. Der Schwarzork wird ganz bestimmt DMG machen können. Da vertrau ich auf Mythic.


----------



## Gothmorg (14. Oktober 2007)

Also 1. verwechseln hier wohl viele Off-Tank (allgemeiner Ausdruck) und Off-Krieger (WoW-Ausdruck). Off-Tank ist einfach ein Tank, der viel aushält, aber auch Schaden macht, ist aber dennoch ein defensiver Nahkämpfer, wie er auch schon vorher genannt wurde. Off-Kriegern ist das Aushalten meist egal und sie würden sogar Leder tragen, solange sie dadurch mehr Schaden machen.
Ich würde sagen Schwarzork mit Spalta und Schild=Off-Tank, Schwarzork mit großem Spalta (also 2H)=Off-Krieger.
mfG Goth


----------



## Rashnuk (28. November 2007)

poah ein Ork Schwarza ist sowas von geil......

Ich wollt schon immer in Spielen der größte sein als Schwarza kein problem
ich wollte immer im 1vs1 kämpfen - kein problem 
Und das man noch im gefecht die bosse tankt das ist schon was großes tanks sind das A und O aber im Pvp nicht ganz aber ich werde mich locker anfreunden können.------


----------



## Succubie (28. November 2007)

klar das der schwarz ork viele leute lockt. er ist eine muskelbepackte, große, killermaschiene die eine stachelbewehrte rüstung trägt und gerne mit kleineren "mosht"^^.

vorallem ork-fans von warhammer werden ihn spielen denk ich weil er wie schon gesagt der größte von ihnen ist.

ich bin zwar begeisteter chaos fan aber das muss jetzt sein:

WWWWAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (28. November 2007)

Ich denke nicht das der Tank in WAR unwichtig wird. Ich schätze sie werden ihn einfach wichtig machen. Es gab einmal die Idee dem Tank eine Art Spott zu geben - wenn die anderen Spieler diesen Spott ignorieren und trotzdem andere Spieler angreifen machen sie immer weniger Schaden, so dass sie praktisch dazu gezwungen werden zuerst den Tank anzugreifen. Ich finde das ist eine sehr gute Idee und so oder ähnlich wird es denke ich auch umgesetzt werden. Ob an dieser Idee nun festgehalten wurde oder ob sie schon durch eine andere ersetzt wurde weiß ich nicht..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das der Tank in WAR unwichtig wird. Ich schätze sie werden ihn einfach wichtig machen. Es gab einmal die Idee dem Tank eine Art Spott zu geben - wenn die anderen Spieler diesen Spott ignorieren und trotzdem andere Spieler angreifen machen sie immer weniger Schaden, so dass sie praktisch dazu gezwungen werden zuerst den Tank anzugreifen. Ich finde das ist eine sehr gute Idee und so oder ähnlich wird es denke ich auch umgesetzt werden. Ob an dieser Idee nun festgehalten wurde oder ob sie schon durch eine andere ersetzt wurde weiß ich nicht..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also wenn das nicht so wär , dann bitte ich dich das Mythic vorzuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also das ist aber nicht für jeden Schwarza eine Leidenschaft von hunderten von leuten getötet zu werden ... aber find ich trotzdem akzeptabel


----------



## Mordenai (2. Dezember 2007)

> Ich schätze sie werden ihn einfach wichtig machen.



Absolut korrekt.

Die Klassen in WAR können sich durch die einzelnen Karrieremeisterschaften (-> ähnlich der Talente in WoW) auf  verschiedene Aspekte ihrer Grundfähigkeiten spezialisieren.
Bei den Tanks wird dies folgendermaßen aussehen:
Damage-Tree -> der Tank kämpft mit einem dicken Zweihänder oder dualwield und teilt ordentlich aus
Tank-Tree (im wörtlichen Sinne^^) -> Schadensprevention gegenüber sich selbst und erhöhten Aggroaufbau
Supporter-Tree -> Schadensprevention gegenüber der Gruppe und verstärkte Unterstützungsfähigkeiten
(mehr zu den Karrieremeisterschaften)

ps:
@ Rashnuk: Warum betitelst du den Schwarzork als "Schwarza"? Habe diese Bezeichnung nie im Tabletop gehört (kenne das Armeebuch der Grünhäute fast auswendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ist das ein Begriff, den EAMythic eingefürt hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (2. Dezember 2007)

Und schon vergessen? Es gibt Kollisionsabfrage, das heißt man stellt sich in nen engen Gang, vorne 5 Tanks hin und dann erstmal viel Spaß. Also das wird schon was bringen denk ich. Und außerdem, Instanzen wird es ja trotz allem geben, genauso wie Gruppenquests etc.
Aber das wichtigste ist denk ich mal echt das blockieren, sodass sich die Fernkämpfer hinter ihnen verschanzen können.


----------



## -Hannibal- (18. Januar 2008)

also ich weiß ned aber es HÖRT sich für mich an als ob immer alle den tanks so die rolle der mobilen blockade aufzwingen wollen

ich seh es schon wieder genau vor mir das geflame  weil die tanks mitten in der gegnerischen partei stehn und schnetzeln
ich mein wer findet es nich toll kills zu machen...


----------



## Kuralian (21. Januar 2008)

Die Aufgabe des Tanks ist Blockade.Zum rumschnetzeln gibs andere Klassen die das besser können und komplett darauf ausgelegt sind.


----------



## -Hannibal- (22. Januar 2008)

ich glaub irgendwie nich das man des in nem kampf erleben wird das die tanks einfach nur dastehen und sich ned vom fleck bewegen...


----------



## Orcwarrior (6. Februar 2008)

Da man jetzt ja mehr über den Schwarzork weiss, skills, videos, etc... muss ich sagen, dass meine Ängste bezüglich der Kenntnis eines Def-Tanks aus WoW sich nicht bestätigt haben. *sichfreuunddennächstenGoblininseinerNäheverspeis*


Ich freue mich shcon sehr auf das Spiel, hoffe es wird balod released, oder wenigstens ein Datum genannt, kann ja von mir aus auch Herbst sein, aber ich will ein Datum! Dann kann ich bis dahin mein Pc etwas aufrüsten und bin bereit für den Krieg, den WAAAGH!


----------



## di-chan (10. April 2008)

Also ich freu mich schon darauf im RvR zu tanken. Das wird sicher sehr lustig. Wenn ich mir die Fähigkeitsliste bei Onlinewelten so anschaue.
Auch wenn es da bestimmt noch Veränderungen gibt, bin ich sehr gespannt, wie die Leute reagieren, wenn man defensiv geskillt ist und die dann nur noch 50% weniger Schaden machen. Ich denke mal, das man diesen Prozentwert dann auch über die Meisterschaften erhöhen kann.
Das macht dann defensiv geskillte Tanks in WAR definitiv sehr nützlich. Weil ich denke mal, das selbst ein Zauberer einen Nahkampf-DD ausschalten kann, wenn der nur noch 30-50% Schaden macht ^^


----------



## Slaargh (31. August 2008)

“Nu denn, was da Jungz manchma brauchn is nen Kumpel da einsteckn und austeiln kann! Sie brauchn nen Kumpel mit zwei mächtig'n Hauas! Sie brauchen nen Schwarzork!” 
- Grumlok, Ork-Waaaghboss über Strategien


----------



## DerAndereChaos (4. September 2008)

Bin schon die ganze zeit am überlegen, welche Rasse ich nehmen soll,
Schwarzork, oder einen Zelot, aber jetzt hab ich mich einfach mal für den schwarzork entschieden.
Den Zelot mach ich dann nen andern mal.


----------



## Suplo8de (17. September 2008)

oh man, leute kommt ma klar, wiso sollte der schwarzork ein Damage dealer sein? wenn es bald auch den spalta geben wird? macht es sein 2 ziemlich ähnliche karrieren in eine rasse zu packen? na wohl ehre ned, deswegwn wir der spalta für euch "ich will moshen" kiddis sein, und der schwarz ork wird ein tank.
dass der auch schaden machn kann steht ja ausser frage...

Ich freu mich schon auf meinen stinckenden tank ^^


----------



## Craynnon (17. September 2008)

Ich sehe das etwas anders ich zocke einen Char hoch und spiele Tank wenn ich darauf kein bock mehr habe kann ich in um skillen und neu Ausrüsten mit dmg kram, dann habe ich ne andere klasse, habe wieder Spaß und freu mich. Würde das nicht gehen müsste ich ja z.B. einen Spalta neu anfangen und bräuchte wieder ewig Zeit. Für Leute die zuviel zeit haben und nicht arbeiten stellt das natürlich kein Problem da sich von jeder Art einen hoch zu spielen. 


Mir macht der BlackOrc atm viel Spaß auf was ich ihn jetzt skill weiß ich noch nicht ob es jetzt schon nötig ist auf Tank zu gehen.


----------



## Suplo8de (17. September 2008)

naja tank wirst du mit dem schw. ork auf jedenfalll immer sein, das tolle am schw okr ist halt das die leute von war sich echt was ausgedacht haben um dem schw ork auch möglichkeiten zum dmgn zu ermöglichen. naja ich denke genaueres können wir erst feststellen wenn endlich die skill trees der grünhäute zur verfügung stehen ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (18. September 2008)

Naja, es ist nunmal so, dass die Tankklassen in WAR keine DDs sind, genauso wenig wie ein Heiler ein DD ist oder ein DD einen auf Tank machen kann. In WAR gibt es keine Bäume der Marke "Schaden, Tank, Gemischt" sondern eher "Tanken mit etwas mehr Schaden (aber weniger als jeder ungeskillter DD), Tanken mit besseren Tankfähigkeiten und Tanken mit Unterstützung". 
Ich denke wirklich, dass in 1-2 Wochen auf uns eine große Rerollwelle auf uns zurollen wird, wenn der Großteil der jetzigen Tanks merkt, dass ihre Klasse im Schaden weiter hinter den DDs zurückfällt. Von daher sollte man sich vorher überlegen: Will ich Schaden, Heilung oder Tanken? Und dann überlegen: "Will ich tanken mit etwas mehr Schaden oder noch besser tanken?"


----------



## Drizzt2 (18. September 2008)

Ab wann kann der schwarzork zwei waffen gleichzeitig tragen ...???


----------



## GrafvonRotz (18. September 2008)

PJK schrieb:


> Hi ihr schwarzen Orcse!
> ich mach mir auch auf jedenfall nen großn schwarz Orc um da kleine Gobbos(Goblins) herum zu schupsn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du nix schubsen Gobbo!

Sonst gibts kein Waagh von uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil klein und grün sin da bästen!


----------



## Moagim (18. September 2008)

Drizzt2 schrieb:


> Ab wann kann der schwarzork zwei waffen gleichzeitig tragen ...???



Niemals.


----------



## Hannes1887 (18. September 2008)

Ich habe mich von Anfang an für einen Schwarzork entschieden und bereue es auch nicht, aber ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, das man eigtl. nie seinen eigenen Kopf sieht ?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (18. September 2008)

Also ich sehe seinen Kopf, besonders wenn er immer seinen "Hals" zum Ziel dreht. Ich find es richtig witzig: Ein laufender Kleiderschrank mit Schild, dass fast seinen ganzen Körper verdeckt.

Bin mir nur noch nicht so ganz sicher, wie ich die Aktionsleisten sinnvoll aufteile. Im Moment habe ich die Anfangskeile-Fähigkeiten nebeneinander, dann die besserer Plan Fähigkeiten nebeneinander,etc.
Vielleicht ist es praktischer, in den verschiedenen Aktionsleisten Reihen zu bilden. Angriffsreihe, Verteidigungsreihe,etc.

Innerhalb der Reihen könnte man die Fähigkeiten dann einfach "abarbeiten". 

Der Schwarzork spielt sich aufgrund der Reihenfolge, in der man die Fähigkeiten nur einsetzen kann, doch wesentlich komplexer und vielschiechtiger, als ich angenommen hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (18. September 2008)

@suplo8de:
du bist nicht auf dem neuesten stand.
spalta wurden rausgenommen.

btt:
der schwarzork wird nicht nur ''besser tanken, tanken mit schaden und tanken mit viel gruppengrunz können'' können.
schaden machen gehört auch dazu.
wozu soll der sont ne 2h waffe benutzen können?
es wird also
eine dd skillung (vgl. off warri in WoW)
eine tank skillung (vgl. def warri in WoW)
und eine support skillung (vgl. schami/pala in WoW)
geben. (diese vergleiche habe ich bewusst genommen, da WoW doch bekannt sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
also: wer ihn also in die tank-schublade steckt, bekommt nen mosh aufs hirn!


----------



## sTereoType (18. September 2008)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> der schwarzork wird nicht nur ''besser tanken, tanken mit schaden und tanken mit viel gruppengrunz können'' können.
> schaden machen gehört auch dazu.
> wozu soll der sont ne 2h waffe benutzen können?
> es wird also
> ...


dieses schubladendemken ist in dem fall aber richtig, da er zum Tankarchetyp gehört und er wird auch nie etwas anderes sein außer Tank. Du machst zwar vielleicht mit einem Pfad mehr Schaden aber büst wo anders etwas ein. Das du tanken musst ändert daran aber nix. Versuch mal in eine gruppe zu kommen die nur noch DD suchst. die lachen dich aus wenn du da ankommst als Blackorc.


----------



## Sempai02 (18. September 2008)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> @suplo8de:
> du bist nicht auf dem neuesten stand.
> spalta wurden rausgenommen.
> 
> ...



Wobei die DD-Skillung nicht, wie manche glauben, an einen reinen DD herankommen. Um auch mal WoW ranzuziehen: Da kann auch ein Off-Tank mit guten Items schadenstechnisch unter den ersten sein, während bei WAR ein Schwarzork selbst mit Schadenskillung nicht mit einer z.B. Hexenkriegerin mithalten kann. Es gibt hier also keine Klassen, die alles können (viel Leben, viel Schaden, viel Support).


----------



## Zentoro (19. September 2008)

Habe in letzter Sekunde von Schami auf Orc umgeschwenkt und liebe es!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Steuerung ist wahrlich komplizierter als gedacht.

Habe mit Lvl 9 schon 75% meiner üblichen Tasten voll.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Voll in dä nüssä" hat eine geniale Animation.


----------



## Hannes1887 (21. September 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> "Voll in dä nüssä" hat eine geniale Animation.



auch meine lieblingsattacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerhexer (21. September 2008)

Ich hab schon ein paar schwarz oks schaden machen sehen der war auch nicht schlecht aber nuja ich finde als tank ist glaub ich in den instanzen der Auserwählte zuständig oder?

PS: kennt wer schon ne instanz?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arminace (21. September 2008)

Killerhexer schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ein paar schwarz oks schaden machen sehen der war auch nicht schlecht aber nuja ich finde als tank ist glaub ich in den instanzen der Auserwählte zuständig oder?
> 
> PS: kennt wer schon ne instanz?
> 
> ...




Unser Gilde Sucht generell Instanzen und räumt Sie leer.... wir haben 2 inis in der hauptstadt (in der arena) leergemacht und eine Raidinstanz in den Düsterlanden (nordwesten in der ecke) gefunden bei der wir schon einen Boss down haben ....

übrigens suchen wir noch leute auf Averland (Zerstörung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.hahaha-guild.de/


----------



## Zentoro (22. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wobei die DD-Skillung nicht, wie manche glauben, an einen reinen DD herankommen. Um auch mal WoW ranzuziehen: Da kann auch ein Off-Tank mit guten Items schadenstechnisch unter den ersten sein, während bei WAR ein Schwarzork selbst mit Schadenskillung nicht mit einer z.B. Hexenkriegerin mithalten kann. Es gibt hier also keine Klassen, die alles können (viel Leben, viel Schaden, viel Support).



Das stimmt! Dafür braucht es eine Legion um meinen Orc zu töten. Total klasse, was der wegsteckt!


----------



## Slaan (27. September 2008)

Mmh..Tank hin oder her...mit dem Ork kann man am besten was? Klar: Mosh´n! Teilt nicht übel aus, steckt ziemlich viel ein...was erwartet man sonst unter dem Begriff "Schwerer Nahkämpfer"?

Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Stump´n mosh´n!


----------



## joekay (29. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> *Sieht schon eine "Tank gesucht, aber nur Chosen" Meldung durch den Chat ziehen*



In pve wird man wohl beides brauchen. Chosen tankt wohl mit seinen Auren gut mehrere schwächere Gegner und der Schwarzork ist mit Selbstheilung und Lebenserhöhung wohl für einzelne starke Gegner ausgelegt. Wobei aber keine Situation einen davon komplett ausschließt.


----------



## Seik (29. September 2008)

Zum Chosen:
Die erste Taktik des Chosen finde ich deutlich besser als die des Schwarzorks. Auf den ersten Blick mögen die erhöhten Lebenspunkte nett sein, aber gerade im PvP dürfte der Schild des Chosen ein nicht unerheblicher Vorteil sein. Leider bekommt der Ork nichts vergleichbares.

Edit:
Chosen-Schild: bei jedem Treffer eine 25% Chance bis zu 145 Punkte (auf Stufe 20) Schaden zu absorbieren. Effekt wird höchstens alle drei Sekunden ausgelöst.

Im Schnitt wird das bei jedem vierten Treffer ausgelöst, das läßt den Lebenspunktevorsprung sehr schnell aufbrauchen.


----------



## sTereoType (29. September 2008)

als chosen spieler kann ich auch bestätigend as diese taktik sehr oft zündet. gerade bei schnell zuschlagenden gegnern.


----------



## Zolthai (1. Oktober 2008)

Ähm ihr vergesst wohl "Da Härtesta" mit lvl 22 und Tankskillung Heile ich mittlerweise über 600 Leben, auch mit der 25% Chance, 
zusätzlich werden die max. Lebenspunkte um den gleichen Betrag erhöht.

RvR:
In Szenarios heile ich mittlerweise fast genauso viel wie ich Schade mache.
Manchmal sogar mehr als einige Heiler, wenn die versuchen nur Damage zu machen....

PvE:
Die Leute in den Gruppen wundern sich immer wie viel man aushält.


----------



## atomicfire (1. Oktober 2008)

Zolthai schrieb:


> Ähm ihr vergesst wohl "Da Härtesta" mit lvl 22 und Tankskillung Heile ich mittlerweise über 600 Leben, auch mit der 25% Chance,
> zusätzlich werden die max. Lebenspunkte um den gleichen Betrag erhöht.
> 
> RvR:
> ...



naja, stimmt schon, aber du kannst ja leider nur alle 10 sekunden heilen, und nicht alle 3
den heal/erhöhung bekommste ja nur wenn der proc ausgelaufen is (hab am anfang gedacht die 25% chance zu heilen besteht immer, nur die erhöhung geht nur einmal alle 10 sekunden.....schade auch)

bin immoment eh sehr am überlegen ob ich nicht von schwarzork auf chosen wechseln soll...nen kumpel spielt den, und irgendwie bin ich ständig neidisch. er kann MASSEN ae pulls machen (heal/damage aura in verbindung mit 25%erhöter parry chance und ap rückgewinnung bei parry....((er is lvl 26 und kommst schon auf ~60% parry und macht so locker mal 15+ mobs auf seinem lvl, mit ständig voller ap...die er nichtmal brauchen würde dafür.))
und aushalten tut er fast genausoviel wie der ork. irgendwie fühl ich mich ständig benachteiligt ^^
mal davon abgesehen das die steuerung des  orks wegen dem aufbausystem um EINIGES komplizierter is als die vom chosen der immer alles benutzen kann wie er lustig is....


----------



## asiosh (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

ich spiele einen Erzmagier als Heiler und kann allen Unschlüssigen versichern, dass Schwarzorks richtig gut Schaden machen können. Wenn ich schon von weiten einen Schwarzork angetrampelt kommen sehe, weiß ich, dass es nu auf da Fressä gibt. Das liegt vor allem auch daran, dass Schwarzorks ENORM viel aushalten. Chaosbarbaren, Hexenkriegerinnen und Jünger machen auch alle sehr guten Schaden, aber die sind derart schnell tot, dass ich vor denen weniger Angst habe als vor einem offensiven Tank.


----------

